# My collection...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

View attachment 7131


View attachment 7132


View attachment 7133


View attachment 17262


this is my stash...the open spot in the top section will be filled tomorrow with more tatuaje blacks that I am getting tomorrow...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...nice stash there!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Great Collection


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice - Lets all meet at ctiicda house!!! just kidding - Nice selection.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Is that a Don Salvatore? That is a beautiful humi. I love mine. You have excellent taste in humi and cigars. You should be proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Puff, puff, give...man what a nice selection of premium sticks. How do you ever decide what you are gonna smoke. THe tat blacks look great.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

You're getting *more* blacks?!

Between those cohibas and that drawer-full of Padron Annis, I think your credit card should be confiscated.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very very nice collection there bro!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great taste in smokes bro! Very nice*


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah by tomorrow night i should be all full....all of those boxes were bought in 2007 and i have stayed away from them till now...So everything but the tat blacks and i think the camacho 10th have some nice age...I do not ever buy cigars on credit card! Then wife would know what i spend!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cash for everything


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you sir, are a scholar and a gentleman of fine tobacco


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll take tray #1 please.........


----------



## drlandry00 (Jun 20, 2008)

mjohnsoniii said:


> you sir, are a scholar and a gentleman of fine tobacco


Can I get an AMEN!!!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

He's keeping them safe for me...I appreciate it!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Absolutely mouth-watering. :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes Acharpe1 that is what I am doing...just havent decided which one u r getting...see u tomorrow when we can finally burn a black label together.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Great Collection. Very impressed.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice collection. I have the same humi. Did you covert the bottom drawer?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

convert the bottom drawer??? i just use it a everyday smokes im not aging...well that was the plan however now it is singles im aging everyday smokes...what would i convert?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice collection you have there. Looks vaguely familar...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Very nice, I hope I can build up a collection like that.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

The reason I ask, mine has no cedar in the bottom just some kind of material. like a place to store things


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ohhhh mine came fully cedared...i have not done anything but had my humidification source...got it for 250 shipped i am very happy with it..the lowest humidity i have been is lik 67 and highest 69 it is great


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great thanks bro


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Neatly assembled-
Nice tats and padron sections


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks---I am kinda obsessive with the humidor i finally grew out of the stage that I had to have all labels perfectly facing top...it is sad I know.


----------



## wrchap (May 29, 2008)

WOW!! That looks nice.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

So when is the party happening at your place?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

actually i am having a party in july for my birthday...alot of cold beer and time at the lake...i am still trying to put together my smoking plan for that day


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

You have an incredible stash! feel free to bomb me


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

lol trying to figure out bombing thing i tried my first today and we will see the guy's response and that will tell me where to go from there...


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Great taste in smokes bro! Very nice*


Agreed 100%! Love the Partagas D's and San Cristobal's. Bravo brother.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great holdings.. I like the organization and the sticks.. Only one I would trade in is the RP (sorry, just didn't fair well with me).. But, the TATs.. WHEW.. You have a great collection!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SWEET Jaysus, thats some kind of selection...very impressive.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Super collection Charles!! I'm :dribble: from all those Padrons!!

It seems that you are also proud of, because your toes curls of!! :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Collection


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Great collection. I wish I was that organized - I can't find anything.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Personnally, I HATE YOU!!!!!


Great smokes brother!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow you should trade some of those away for some dog rockets just so all those premium sticks dont get jealous of each other.


----------



## la aurora (Aug 21, 2007)

Charles, great job, a lot of great cigars, have you smoke any of the anos Preferidos, if you have please let me know your opinion, keep up the good work, take care.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> I'll take tray #1 please.........


That leaves tray #3 for me :dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

yes i have smoked all the la aurora perfectos that come in the tubos...i think they are really good smokes just not worth the big sticker they carry...i would rather smoke the robusto version for like 7 bucks less...i did pick up some 100 anos perfecto; i think they are supposed to be rare. Gonna burn one today so if i like it i can get the rest of the box i saw of them. It is tough to get into your stuff because our shop only really has the tubos perfectos and i know you have more...


----------



## la aurora (Aug 21, 2007)

Charles, the robusto preferido is a great smoke, I think that you will like the anos blend in that shape, take care.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I do not ever buy cigars on credit card! Then wife would know what i spend!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cash for everything


Smart man! Super nice collection...you have good taste!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

why doesn't my humi's ever look nice like that, You my friend have awesome taste. And *HOW IN THE WORLD ARE YOU GETTING MORE BLACKS* it just isn't fair I need your source:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great collection!!!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

MMarsden said:


> You're getting *more* blacks?!
> 
> Between those cohibas and that drawer-full of Padron Annis, I think your credit card should be confiscated.


my thoughts exactly! i can't even get my hands on my first or second one much less my second shipment of them!


----------



## djustice (Oct 19, 2007)

So what are the three seperated in the last pic? Just to our right of the humi.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

damm, that an impressive collection


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

u talking about on the ground to the right....we were in west palm this past weekend and some guy gave my wife dad and sister 3 blondie's and ummm I REFUSE to put them in my humi with my stuff! so they will sit there and rot or my wife will smoke them.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is a great secection.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

If you ever get tired of those Padron 80ths let me know.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

One hell of a collection there. Im jealous and you know which ones I am eyeing.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

yes wingfan i do and i feel that some will find a home in ur humidor! Like i said there is one of each wrapper with your name on it


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great selection of smokes. The Partagas Series D is one of my favorvites and should be getting some in time for the 4th weekend. I think I also saw the GOF in the first tray.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

u did see one god of fire there...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Stuff!!!!!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

so that's what a REAL stash should look like....I gotta step my game up!:dribble:


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I would check on your source for those PSD No. 4's. They look a little off. But it may just be the photo.

Jason


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im jealous


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

it is the flash of the picture....i assure u they are just fine..we have tested...and not just me actual guys that know what they are doing...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

way too much good stuff for me to wrap my noggin around!
:dribble:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

i can help ya get through those...


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a nice collection.

I have a question for you. I noticed that you have some cigars (God of Fire and Illusione) touching each other. Do you worry about the flavors marrying???

Cohiba to Cohiba shouldn't be a problem, but a Nicaraguan and Dominican might. 

Just a thought.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

they are touching for the picture....they are now not touching...i have a cello cigar between them


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> they are touching for the picture....they are now not touching...i have a cello cigar between them


I do the same thing. ISOM, cello, ISOM, cello, etc.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice - excellent taste and OCD is normal in BOTL's enjoy your spoils...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great work...:redface:


----------

